# Wedding flower and ring pics - not for 56k



## Digital Matt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey gang,

I got my 20D back today, and had been saving the flowers from the wedding to shoot.  Here's the best of what I took this evening, carefully arranging and lighting each piece.

Marge's bouquet:






My boutonniere:





My mother's corsage:





The rings:





And, a small montage:





Lemme know what you think


----------



## Verbal (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow...these are just fantastic.  Seriously amazing stuff.  And congratulations on getting married Matt, that's great!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2006)

whoah... *jaw drops to the floor*  Congratulations!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy Cow!! THOSE are GORGEOUS!!!!! I mean stunning stunning stunning!!!!!! Did I mention, Stunning!!?


----------



## Eric. (Jan 4, 2006)

I like the whole lord of the rings feel with the rings Matt. 

Gorgeous lighting as always!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 4, 2006)

Cant stop looking!!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 4, 2006)

They're all beautiful Matt!
The lighting is great on every shot. I especially like the last two. The bright reflection behind the rings really makes them *pop*! And the water to the montage is a great touch :thumbup:

Congratulations again!


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 4, 2006)

The first shot of the rings is the best imo 

Very Lord Of The Rings feel because of the way you've lit them.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 4, 2006)

speechless!


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 5, 2006)

These are really great, and congrats on getting married!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2006)

Loved them all.. especially the lighting!! 
The second and the fourth are my fave.


----------



## cumi (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my god, these are wonderful photos!

Did you made some exposure comp (like -2)?
Did you do any significant PS job?

Thanks


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2006)

2 is awesome!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Cumi:  I shot them in manual and adjusted the aperture and shutter myself to get this look.  There was no PS done to these at all.  I added a tiny bit of contrast to some of them in C1 before converting them, but this is pretty much as is.

On thing interesting tip that I learned though:  I was using a small desk lamp as one light source, and to create interesting colored light, I was using some colored CD jewel cases that I have.  I used the real thin ones in red, orange, green, and blue.  The blue is actually perfect to compensate for the orange glow of the tungsten light.


----------



## DavidF (Jan 5, 2006)

Great shots, Matt.  I really like #2 and #5 but they're all amazing.  Excellent lighting.

Congrats on the marriage.

:cheers:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent!

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Jan 5, 2006)

Holy freekin cow...these are amazing.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow these are wonderful and Congratulations to you both!!  : )


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

Nicely done d-matt!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

Matt, would you mind sharing what aperture/settings you used, for people like me to put in their settings for dummies handbook? LOL


----------



## markc (Jan 5, 2006)

Great shots! I suck at still-life. My hat's off to anyone who can get shots like that.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2006)

Fantastic work, as always.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Sara, I shot some of them at 2.8, some of them at f/8.  They are all shot with a 50mm f/1.8 lens.  Telling you the shutter speeds wouldn't really help you, because it's all dependent on the light.  You just have to meter, and I usually meter off the brightest spot, to make sure I don't overexpose, and then I'll bracket my exposures.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks hun!! and by the way, I forgot to say before "Congrats on your special day!"


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> I like the whole lord of the rings feel with the rings Matt.
> 
> Gorgeous lighting as always!


 
Big DITTO for me on this one.

I missed that you got married...Congrats and Mozel Tov!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

No problem Sara, and thank you 

Thanks Jo


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> 
> Sara, I shot some of them at 2.8, some of them at f/8.  They are all shot with a 50mm f/1.8 lens.  Telling you the shutter speeds wouldn't really help you, because it's all dependent on the light.  You just have to meter, and I usually meter off the brightest spot, to make sure I don't overexpose, and then I'll bracket my exposures.



I LURVE that lense.  My favorite by far.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah Robert, it's nice, but I think I like the 85mm f/1.8 even more


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Yeah Robert, it's nice, but I think I like the 85mm f/1.8 even more



Hmmm, maybe I'll have to rent one to check it out.


----------



## wvdalejrfan (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow these are sooooo AWESOME.  I just love seeing a post with your name cause I know I am gonna be looking at some SERIOUSLY AWESOME PHOTOS.  Only to walk in your shoes and take pictures....now theres my dream....hee hee.  Seriously I always love to look at your work.  Thanks for the inspirations you give all of us.  

Congrats on your Marriage and may it be long and prosperous.  BEST WISHES!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks so much wvdalejrfan.  That's very kind of you


----------



## JonK (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice work Matt...the rings shot is fantastic. great idea.
And congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## Digitalis (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, great shots!  Some of the nicest wedding ring macros I've seen.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

Great work Matt, Congrats to both of you and best wishes towards many years of happiness.


----------



## slickhare (Jan 5, 2006)

very nice shots! the one with the two rings on the rock evokes images of Lord of the Rings in my mind for some reason... haha! i love the lighting on all the flower shots! very well done and gives off a great vibe! excellent!


----------



## Quixote (Jan 7, 2006)

most impressive lighting. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

